# Might be gone a while



## agent A (Apr 2, 2013)

Just so everyone knows, i told my mom abt some of my mental issues today and i might be going to a mental ward tomorrow so idk when i'll be back on

Just a forwarning


----------



## aychen222 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm glad you reached out for help, feel better and get better!


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 2, 2013)

What about all your critters? Enjoy your stay and get "well" soon. :flowers:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 2, 2013)

Feel better soon  :flowers: WHo's gonna take care of your animals?


----------



## sally (Apr 2, 2013)

Be well Andrew.  come back when you are ready . :blush: Alex... sorry I knew that....


----------



## aNisip (Apr 2, 2013)

(Psst! Sally, its Alex) ^-^

Get well soon A, the community won't be the same without u


----------



## twolfe (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Alex,

I'm glad you told your mom. I hope it helps!

Tammy


----------



## Mime454 (Apr 2, 2013)

That's sad, but get well, Alex.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 2, 2013)

Aww, Alex, I'll miss ya! Come back feeling better, though!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 2, 2013)

I wish you all the best Alex. Most things that go wrong CAN be fixed if you try and have some help along the way.


----------



## sally (Apr 2, 2013)

sally said:


> Be well Andrew.  come back when you are ready.


  Alex


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 2, 2013)

Get well Alex wait for ur Return .


----------



## sally (Apr 2, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> (Psst! Sally, its Alex) ^-^
> 
> Get well soon A, the community won't be the same without u


. Thanks, thinking one thing typing another....


----------



## sally (Apr 2, 2013)

sally said:


> Alex


 In my mind I was thinking Alex... My a d d was typing Andrew... Anyway ...everyday is a new day with endless possibilities..


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 2, 2013)

Best wishes, Alex. Proud of you. Will miss your posts while gone.


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 3, 2013)

Get well A.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Apr 3, 2013)

Hope things work out for you,never be afraid to take the time to better yourself,it will pay off in the end


----------



## Birdman (Apr 3, 2013)

Alex you will be back in no time and better than ever  If there is anything I can do for you just say the word. You have a special place in our hearts and minds my friend...... Big Hugs For You :flowers:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 3, 2013)

Agent A, Will pray for you and know that we all here love and miss you.


----------



## agent A (Apr 3, 2013)

thanx everyone

i'm in school today but idk what's gonna go on later

my mom knows now abt how i've felt depressed since 7th grade and abt some of my mental issues


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 3, 2013)

A, tell mom, you have had a hard time and sometimes even adults cannot deal with issues that come up, losing your grandfather was a big deal in your life, I know when I lost my brother last year I was devastated, it was hard to deal with an I have been thru it before, so reach out, your loved more than you know and when u hurt, so does those who love you.. even grannyma far away!


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 3, 2013)

good luck, u can pull through


----------



## Paradoxica (Apr 3, 2013)

agent A said:


> thanx everyone
> 
> i'm in school today but idk what's gonna go on later
> 
> my mom knows now abt how i've felt depressed since 7th grade and abt some of my mental issues, she knows i've wanted to kill myself before but she doesn't yet know abt the fact that i have self harmed before


A, just remember that's a PERMANENT solution to a TEMPORARY problem. You'll get through this buddy.


----------



## agent A (Apr 3, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> A, tell mom, you have had a hard time and sometimes even adults cannot deal with issues that come up, losing your grandfather was a big deal in your life, I know when I lost my brother last year I was devastated, it was hard to deal with an I have been thru it before, so reach out, your loved more than you know and when u hurt, so does those who love you.. even grannyma far away!


he's been dead over a year  

i was under more stress before he died than after

anyways my mom talked to a therapist and i have an appointment within a few days


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you will be able to return to the forums soon  We'll miss you.


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 19, 2013)

He's not going anywhere. It's been over 2 weeks...What's the therapist say???? Are you lucky enough to get a weekly appointment?


----------



## agent A (Apr 19, 2013)

I have an appointment sunday

My therapist said that my issues can be treated and i'll eventually be ok


----------



## sally (Apr 19, 2013)

agent A said:


> I have an appointment sunday
> 
> My therapist said that my issues can be treated and i'll eventually be ok


Good, Now you can be home with your mantises still


----------



## agent A (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes

And to patrickfraser, does this topic not start with the word "might" as in maybe or possibly

I made this topic as a warning in case i was gone for a bit so peeps didnt freak out if i was actually absent

Things worked out to where i didnt need to be admitted to a hospital so i was able to stay


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 19, 2013)

glad to hear its all working out.



agent A said:


> Yes
> And to patrickfraser, does this topic not start with the word "might" as in maybe or possibly
> I made this topic as a warning in case i was gone for a bit so peeps didnt freak out if i was actually absent
> Things worked out to where i didnt need to be admitted to a hospital so i was able to stay


----------

